# Favorite Disney Princess?



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

I'm just curious. I'm a big disney fan. ouo


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

... I chose Merida for her hair. Honestly it's difficult to choose just one. And Anna's hair is so pretty too.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Ariel. And then Mulan. And then Merida.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

:dry: @ you paying Megara dust.

(from the options, Jasmine, Mulan, and Pocahontas slayed.)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmmm I guess Jasmine.


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

Elsa's a badass. Mulan and Megara are close seconds.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Between Aurora or Mulan...


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

star tripper said:


> :dry: @ you paying Megara dust.
> 
> (from the options, Jasmine, Mulan, and Pocahontas slayed.)


I absolutely love Megara, but technically she isn't a disney princess.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

i'm not familiar with the new disney princesses cause i don't watch the movies anymore (i cannot stomach another movie in which somebody breaks out into song), but all i know is that i LOVED and i mean LOVED beauty and the beast, so much so that i drove my parents insane because that was like all i watched, that and the lion king.


----------



## pznivy (Feb 1, 2014)

I like Snow White's physical looks and Belle's personality. :kitteh:
I actually have them both tattooed on my thighs.
Yay Disney!


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Faygo said:


> I absolutely love Megara, but technically she isn't a disney princess.


Why isn't she technically a Disney Princess? Mulan and Pocahontas don't have a crown, and Hercules was a prince.

Edit: I suppose Pocahontas technically has a crown since she's the chief's daughter.


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

It's the Official Disney Princesses according to Disney in the poll. Hercules wasn't a prince he was a god, but he gave that up to be an average joe. I think the defining factor of a disney princess is that they are the main characters of their movies. Which is true for all except Jasmine, which was probably just because she was very popular and the movie was made when Disney was trying really hard to be more racially diverse due to critics.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Faygo said:


> It's the Official Disney Princesses according to Disney in the poll. Hercules wasn't a prince he was a god, but he gave that up to be an average joe. I think the defining factor of a disney princess is that they are the main characters of their movies. Which is true for all except Jasmine, which was probably just because she was very popular and the movie was made when Disney was trying really hard to be more racially diverse due to critics.


Zeus was the king of all gods. That would make Hercules the prince of all gods.

Well, then I'm calling out the Official Disney Princesses list. Mulan's not a princess, so it makes no sense for them to leave out Megara. If it was because Megara wasn't a protagonist, then, as you pointed out, Jasmine should've been omitted, too. They need to get their shit together and add Queen Megara.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Rapunzel if you couldn't tell :wink: And I've always had a thing with Jane, but she's not quite considered a princess.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Elsa, Megara, Merida, & Mulan.

I never understood why Mulan is considered a princess and Meg isnt - I mean she ends up courting a Greek God! lol 
Mulan ends up getting a medal or something? Or does she end up an embassador or something, I honestly cant remember.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Merida or Mulan- their lives don't revolve around men. I like Belle's personality too.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

My favorite is Mulan, probably because that was one of the only Disney movies I really liked :tongue:


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

star tripper said:


> They need to get their shit together and add *Queen Megara*.


I reckon I answered my own question. Megara isn't on the Disney Princesses list because she's much better than everyone on the list -- she's the Queen.


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

I don't make the list. In a way I agree. Megara (and Kida from Atlantis and the tons of other princesses that aren't "Disney Princesses") should be better acknowledged but on another hand I can't imagine them being a big part of the line up. They can be treasured as important characters without the Disney Princess label. Hercules is up there as one of my favorite disney movies, and I Won't Say is up there as one of my favorite disney songs, and Megara is just full of lovely quotes. I can treasure a character without needing them to be in the Disney Princess group. The forgotten princesses can all just be in the badass ladies who don't need no title group.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

pocahontas is my favorite disney movie but. mulan is my favorite girl from them all. -_- i went through a phase where i watched mulan non-stop every day for like a month.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Faygo said:


> I don't make the list. In a way I agree. Megara (and Kida from Atlantis and the tons of other princesses that aren't "Disney Princesses") should be better acknowledged but on another hand I can't imagine them being a big part of the line up. They can be treasured as important characters without the Disney Princess label. Hercules is up there as one of my favorite disney movies, and I Won't Say is up there as one of my favorite disney songs, and Megara is just full of lovely quotes. I can treasure a character without needing them to be in the Disney Princess group. The forgotten princesses can all just be in the badass ladies who don't need no title group.


Oh, I know you didn't make the list. That's why I said I was calling out the official list, not you. And the reason I'm calling out the list is because I can't figure out what their criteria is. If Meg didn't fit the criteria, then I wouldn't care about her being left off. But what is the criteria? What qualifies the other girls that doesn't qualify her?

THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

star tripper said:


> Oh, I know you didn't make the list. That's why I said I was calling out the official list, not you. And the reason I'm calling out the list is because I can't figure out what their criteria is. If Meg didn't fit the criteria, then I wouldn't care about her being left off. But what is the criteria? What qualifies the other girls that doesn't qualify her?
> 
> THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.



10 Forgotten Disney Princesses

Here, I think you'll enjoy this article that I just found using the ol' google machine. It explains a little bit.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I mean if Meg isnt a princess, we might as well add Roxanne from the _A Goofy Movie_ to the princess list.. sigh

omg Im totally joking, that would be ridiculous.
However, A Goofy Movie & Hercules were my childhood faves.

& I'm sorry @Faygo I dont think we're picking _at_ you, we're just angsty. Disney makes us angsty. lolol I think that's why I love angsty characters.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

HOW DO YOU PICK? I chose Elsa, but I also love Belle and Mulan. If Rapunzel was there, I overlooked her, which is just as well because I was conflicted. I also wanted to pick Merida.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

Rapunzel


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I choose Emperor Kuzco.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Elsa is a queen, not a princess^^


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Belle. I appreciate her love of books and her kind nature. I know this is unrelated to Disney, but I also really love Belle on Once Upon A Time.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

This will be tough, because both Jasmine and Pocahontas are tops. Belle, because I have a thing for aloof brunettes.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

I chose Aurora. My very first 'favourite movie' was Sleeping Beauty and I still love it to this day. So, my pick is probably nostalgic more than anything. Although, who can resist a cheeky bit of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

No love for Anna...
I'm disappointed in you all


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

It was always Belle for me as a kid, but after seeing Frozen, Elsa won me over


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Aurora will always be my most favourite, the one I identify most with. But Rapunzel is a close second, and I love Belle too.


----------



## Alwaysadorkable (Feb 19, 2014)

I personally dislike Ariel, Rapunzel, and Anna. If I had to pick a favorite it'd be either Pocahontas or Tiana.

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

who's princess Anna?...
please forgive my ignorance


----------



## Alwaysadorkable (Feb 19, 2014)

She's the one of the princesses from frozen, it's the new Disney movie that's out

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Alwaysadorkable said:


> She's the one of the princesses from frozen, it's the new Disney movie that's out
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


oh haha that explains a lot
i haven't seen frozen
should i?
everybody loves it..


----------



## Alwaysadorkable (Feb 19, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> oh haha that explains a lot
> i haven't seen frozen
> should i?
> everybody loves it..


It's okay, I would like it more if had focused more on Elsa: who had to stay hidden all her life and has a fear of hurting people with her powers rather than Anna: who is the stereotypical quirky/awkward girl who wants to save everyone with the power of love

Also it only has like two/three deep emotional songs the rest is meh




AddictiveMuse said:


> oh haha that explains a lot
> i haven't seen frozen
> should i?
> everybody loves it..




Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

After finally getting to watch the movie, Tiana is definitely my favorite princess. 


* *


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

Pocahontas. She's composed, compassionate, and my childhood definition of a free-spirit.

...
Her and Julie Andrews, of course.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess I like the classic cinderella story. The evil sisters and the whole concept of having her meet her destiny is quite lovely and comforting. I havent really seen any other movies besides frozen and maybe snow white


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Dang...it's a three-way for me between Belle, Merida, and Elsa :frustrating:.

Belle - I admire a girl who likes to read. That being said, I wish they touched upon that more in the film :dry:.

Merida - I tend to be an introvert who likes staying indoors. I admire lasses who aren't afraid to play with the big boys and mess around :kitteh:.

Elsa - I like her poise and grace when it comes to most situations. That being said, she's quite a handful concerning her fragile personality .


----------



## pucks (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm shocked and offended & consequently protesting this poll because I can't vote for myself


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Where's Esmerelda on the list? She's also one of my favourites...Tho the "Hunchback of Notre Dame" movie is a bit racist.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

I actually polled my male friends as to who their favorite Disney Princess was. Belle seemed to win, by far, for two reasons:

1) She was really smart, and 2) she went for the ugly guy. :tongue:


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

The only Disney film I've seen with a princess is Frozen.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Octavius Magnus said:


> I actually polled my male friends as to who their favorite Disney Princess was. Belle seemed to win, by far, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) She was really smart, and 2) she went for the ugly guy. :tongue:


1) She is a literate woman who likes to read, which is drawn to the attention of the viewer as being "different". 2) Being held prisoner and falling in love with the guy responsible is called "Stockholm Syndrome", and she is by far the most extreme case of this I've ever heard of. The movie is actually rather superficial despite the moral it is trying to teach - which, ironically enough, is about not being superficial about appearances.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> The only Disney film I've seen with a princess is Frozen.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

None of them. 

Actually, pretty sure I've only seen Snow White and Cinderella and I was so unimpressed as a child that I refused to watch anything else Disney princess-esque. 

Give me Lion King, the Aristocats or the Rescuers Down Under and I'm there. None of this princess stuff.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I've decided that Esmeralda is probably my favourite afterall...

She bravely stands up against racism and discrimination as well as against bullying and other injustices. She's very clever and resourceful, she has faith, is compassionate, caring and kind, and shows confidence, but also shows humility and selflessness.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Where is Meg?? She made me feel super uncomfortable as a kid. Now I know why she did but that's besides the point. She's the Daria of disney princesses. The sass. 

also I'm yet to watch the hunchback of Notre-dame. But I can tell I already have a crush on Esmerelda. I'm fascinated by gypsies/thieves/femme fatale kind of people so.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Anna, followed by Mulan. I relate a lot to Anna, and though I don't think she made very good choices, I feel like I've yet to meet anyone with intentions so innocent, heroic, kind-hearted, and pure. I honestly don't get the hype over Elsa. I don't believe she was any better or worse than any other princesses. But I think she lacked much more in empathy, in the sense that the responsibility she felt was less centered on individual needs and more on what she felt was best for everyone as a whole, which I imagine is partly why she was as stressed as she was. That's a lot to carry on one's shoulders. I didn't like that when Anna told her she wanted to get married, for example, she didn't really try to understand where Anna was coming from before she shut the idea down. I can be impulsive that way, too, but I am willing to listen as long as someone listens to me and then tries to show me the error of my ways. I can't stand when I'm just shut down without knowing the reason : / Elsa seemed to come to decisions for people. Feeling the need to do that when it is at least at times not needed seems like it could drive someone insane. 

I guess I simply prefer Anna's approach -- taking things as they come and at least trying to deal with those things accordingly because you allow yourself the time to do so without feeling as though you've overexerted yourself.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Merida


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Popinjay said:


> Merida


That's not Merida.

This is Merida...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Mulan, Megara, Jasmine, Aurora,Pocahontas, Ariel, Elsa. In that order.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We need a "Favorite Disney Prince" poll.

Here are the most likely candidates...

Florian/Ferdinand
Henry/Charming
Philip
Eric
Adam/The Beast
Aladdin
John Smith
Li Shang
Naveen
Flynn Rider/Eugene Fitzherbert
Kristoff
Phoebus (Awesome Esmeralda the justice fighter missed out on this poll tho for some reason..)
Taran


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That's not Merida.
> 
> This is Merida...


Hmm, I beg to differ:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh wait you are including new princesses too. New ones I like Elsa from the snow movie(I forget the name) but classical I like Bell.


----------

